# Tabellen statt Frames



## glen (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
Also meine Site besteht aus Tabellen. Nun ist es so, wenn ein Inhalt, der über die normale Tabelle hinausragt, includet wird zieht sich die Tabelle halt länger..ok..
Nun, das ist nicht sehr schön. Deshalb habe ich halt die News seitenweise gemacht. Nun wenn aber eine News alleine ist, dann steht die so mittig in der Tabelle....wie mache ich, das der Text trotzdem immernoch oben steht?...
durch <br><br> geht es nicht, da sich die Tabelle dann bei den anderen auch unnötig verlängert.
Versteht ihr was ich mein? Gibt es irgendwie einen Trick dabei das es nicht so ist?
Wäre nett, danke..


----------



## Fabian H (23. Dezember 2003)

Suchst du das hier?
(Hat übrigens nichts mit PHP zu tun)

```
<td style="vertical-align:top;">
```


----------



## glen (23. Dezember 2003)

Hm...ok..danke...^^
Sorry für das falsche Forum, aber ich frag hier mal weiter, ist doch unnötig in einem anderen Forum einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen, oder?

Naja, ok. Nun ist noch ein Problem. Und zwar bleibt die Tabelle immer mittig bei wenig Text und setzt sich nicht oben an. Was muss ich DA machen..?! Bestimmt auch irgendwas mit top, aber durch herumspielen hab ich es nicht herausgefunden. 

mfg


----------



## Fabian H (23. Dezember 2003)

Ein Beispiel wäre nicht schlecht:
* Den relevante Code hier im Forum posten
* Screenshot machen
* Vielleicht noch einen Link zu einer Beispielseite


----------



## glen (23. Dezember 2003)

Nochmal von vorne erklären...der Code ist ja einfach nur ne Tabelle...^^ :

Also ich habe eine Site die aus Tables besteht. Halt der Inhalt wird in den Content includet.
Wenn ich jetzt einen text include, der über height:100% ist, zieht sich die Tabelle nach unten. Deswegen habe ich die News halt (z.B.) auf mehrere Seiten unterteilt. 
Wenn nun aber auf der letzten Seite nur noch eine News übrig ist, dann wird die Tabelle automatisch in die Mitte gesetzt, aber die soll oben bleiben, weil sonst alles so versetzt ist.
Ihr versteht?

Also normal sieht es so aus:
(Ich hab die Border dr Tabellen mit Absicht nu hingemacht ; der Text ist überall rausgelöscht 
http://www32.brinkster.com/razorz/normal.jpg  

Und nu sieht es so aus:
http://www32.brinkster.com/razorz/falsch.jpg  

Versteht man was ich mein? Die Tabelle zieht sich so auf die height: 100% und das sieht scvheiße aus... Aber ich kann auch nicht height=90% machen, da sich die Seiten ja dynamisch generieren...

Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick?

Danke schon mal..

mfg


----------



## _voodoo (24. Dezember 2003)

Die Links funktionieren nicht ...


----------



## glen (24. Dezember 2003)

doch doch, aber man muss die in ein neues Fenster kopieren oder das http:// entfernen, ist eben brinkster.

Aber hat sich jetzt schon erledigt die Frage, danke


----------

